# Because Real Men Love Rabbits...



## Catalina van Hartesveldt (Mar 1, 2021)

Hey everyone! Reply to this thread with pictures of your significant others or any other men in your life showing your rabbits some love! I've included two photos, one of a sheriff's deputy holding my late lionhead buck, Boo, the other of an officer from another department holding my current rabbit, an English spot buck, Bluebell (please excuse his less-than-stellar way of holding Bluebell, he told me he had never held a rabbit before ).


----------



## ArtistChibi (Mar 1, 2021)

Our friend had Shen on the ride home from picking him up the first day we got him. This little adventurous bunny finally settled on sleeping under his beard until they got home.


----------



## Freedom (Mar 2, 2021)

My teebage son with Toko (it is his rabbit, I just claim him as mine too


----------



## Cyber-Wizard (Mar 2, 2021)

Our last bun, Cleo, hated everyone but bonded fiercely to me for some reason. 
From the moment I first held her she was immediately comfortable. Several people had held her but immediately had to put her down again. She kicked and fussed at all of them. As soon as I picked her up and held her to my chest she fell asleep. The second photo was taken just after I picked her up that first time.


----------



## LadyGrey (Mar 2, 2021)

Little Roomba got sick here is my big strong man comforting him.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 2, 2021)

Couple of our sons with Mocha. (One was visiting from out of state.)


----------



## SirLawrence (Mar 9, 2021)

I have tons of pictures of men with rabbits. I'm a man, and have rabbits!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Mar 9, 2021)

Definite proof men love rabbits. My husband with Shen. Shen kept demanding pets and he took over for me to let my arm rest.


----------



## DelawareRunner (Mar 10, 2021)

My husband with Lily in her "sleeping cage" which is where she went when it was bedtime. He was saying goodnight to her and she kissed him. She passed in 2017 at the age of twelve. I have a pic somewhere of him with Precious, my current bunny. My husband is a correctional sergeant at a supermax prison and he just adores bunnies.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Mar 28, 2021)

Day 2 of having Xiao Wu and she had claimed my husband as hers. And he couldn't be happier.


----------

